# Nicknames for ALL of Haydn's numbered symphonies



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

What did you get Haydn for his 285th birthday? Me, I got him some nicknames - nicknames for all the un-nicknamed symphonies, to complete the set of 104. Haydn symphonies with nicknames tend to get more attention and affection than those without, but all of Haydn's symphonies are worthy of attention/affection. Maybe nicknames can help them get it.

This grew out of a list of mnemonics I'd use to remember which symphony a number referred to, so some of them may be less obviously connected than others, but they all apply in one way or another to musical events within the symphony itself, making them more legit than, say, "Maria Theresia," "Mourning" or "Miracle." 

So starting today, please keep this list with you so that you can employ these nicknames whenever referring to the respective symphonies. And for any nicknames you don't like, come up with your own, or if you've already come up with them, let's hear 'em!

____________

1 "Mannheim"
2 "Scherzo"
3 "Chimes"
4 "Skip Jr."
5 "Jump-Step"
6 "LE MATIN"
7 "LE MIDI"
8 "LE SOIR"
9 "Etch-a-Sketch"
10 "Hinterland"
11 "Trio-Echo"
12 "Minuet-free"
13 "Rug-puller"
14 "Out of Town"
15 "Double-Minuet"
16 "Weirdo"
17 "Striving"
18 "Baby Bear"
19 "Moody Pirate"
20 "Stampede"
21 "Chromatic"
22 "PHILOSOPHER"
23 "Pop-Up"
24 "Steel-Beam"
25 "Melodramatic"
26 "LAMENTATIONE"
27 "Patriarch"
28 "Ineffable"
29 "Architect"
30 "ALLELUIA"
31 "HORNSIGNAL"
32 "Drumstroke"
33 "Oh Yeah"
34 "The Cliff"
35 "Seamless"
36 "Mode-Flip"
37 "Running-Nose"
38 "ECHO"
39 "Soapbox Derby"
40 "Oxfordette"
41 "Double-Hemiola"
42 "Hitchcock"
43 "MERCURY"
44 "MOURNING" 
45 "FAREWELL" 
46 "Nostalgic"
47 "PALINDROME"
48 "MARIA THERESIA" 
49 "PASSIONE"
50 "Backbeat"
51 "Tommy-Gun"
52 "Fonk"
53 "IMPERIALE" 
54 "Forever-Loop"
55 "SCHOOLMASTER" 
56 "Tumbler"
57 "Hand-cranked"
58 "Zoppa" 
59 "FIRE" 
60 "DISTRACTED" 
61 "Synth-Pulse"
62 "Butterfly"
63 "LA ROXELANE" 
64 "TEMPORA MUTATUR" 
65 "Broken Record"
66 "Prokofiev"
67 "Hurdy-Gurdy"
68 "Don't Help"
69 "LAUDON" 
70 "Pinball"
71 "Harrumphing"
72 "The Underwhelmer"
73 "LA CHASSE" 
74 "Satan's Ladder"
75 "Do-Re-Mi"
76 "Flywheel"
77 "Pipe-Illusion"
78 "Swashbuckler"
79 "79th-Chord"
80 "Sturm und Python" 
81 "Seventh"
82 "BEAR"
83 "HEN"
84 "Molasses"
85 "LA REINE" 
86 "The Gavel"
87 "Criss-Cross"
88 "Hopscotch"
89 "Fate Knocks"
90 "Einstein"
91 "The Snake"
92 "OXFORD" 
93 "Danube"
94 "SURPRISE" 
95 "Severe"
96 "MIRACLE"
97 "Bitonal"
98 "Special Guest"
99 "Brat-a-tat"
100 "MILITARY" 
101 "CLOCK"
102 "Romantic"
103 "DRUM ROLL"
104 "LONDON"


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Funny said:


> 93 "Danube"


I'll give you credit for trying to give No. 93 a classy name, but for many 93 will always be "Le Fart!"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I give you the post of the day award.:cheers:


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Klassik said:


> I'll give you credit for trying to give No. 93 a classy name, but for many 93 will always be "Le Fart!"


If it's any consolation, the Blue Danube "quote" in the first movement is actually thematically related, I think, with its series of isolated 2-note pips that show up again at the end of the second movement to be passed around the orchestra before being pared down to one note, leading to... well, you know.


----------

